# Logic X help - importing MIDI with tempo information



## Windle (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi,

Scratching my head on a curious problem.

I exported a MIDI file from a Logic session that was played "off the grid" and imported into Cubase where I time-warped it onto a grid with new time signatures and tempo map.

I wanted to import back into the existing Logic X session but when I import the new MIDI file, Logic X completely ignores the new tempo map and time signatures and just shows the MIDI tracks.

I've looked all over for a Preference that does the equivalent of the Cubase preference "Ignore Master Track on MIDI Import" which can be ticked or not depending on whether you need that information but failed to find it. I'm sure something like this was in Logic 9 but as Logic X won't Save As legacy versions it doesn't help much.

Am I missing something really obvious?

Any help appreciated.

W.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 4, 2014)

You're right.

Wow. That's a pretty serious omission.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 4, 2014)

Logic likes to be different. When you import MIDI tempo/meter info you want to use OPEN file, not import MIDI and select the file. Or, what I do, is just drop the MIDI file on your Logic icon and a new Logic project will open with the tempo/meter info. Then you copy that into your existing project. 

Yup! It's pretty lame.


----------



## brunodegazio (Sep 4, 2014)

I would first check to be sure that the MIDI file you created actually has tempo and time signature information in it. Possibly there is an option in Cubase to exclude the Master Track when exporting to MIDI? You can check out the file by importing it into another MIDI application, like ProTools, or even back into Cubase for confirmation.

If the file works OK with other apps, it would be right to suspect a problem in Logic's import function. I'm pretty sure the old version imported tempo correctly, but I haven't tried it with Logic X. 

It would surprise me that Apple would leave that out, but they've been making some pretty strange 'simplifications' to their software lately, so who knows.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 4, 2014)

To be honest, every time I've imported a MIDI file I've just dropped it onto the Arrange window. It asks if you want to use the embedded SMPTE frame rate, but not the tempo.

Weird.


----------



## Windle (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping for missing the blindingly obvious but it doesn't appear to be the case!

The MIDI file does have all the tempo/time signature information embedded.

If I drop it on the Logic X icon then it opens correctly with new tempo map, time signature and the MIDI tracks in the correct place.

That would seem fine but obviously the problem is getting the new information into an existing session.

Copying the tempo information and time signatures from one to another is fine as well (if a little clunky!) but watch out for the MIDI tracks!

If the session has minus bar numbers or a bar zero (which Cubase and MIDI files don't recognise) then importing the MIDI file will bring place those elements in the wrong place regardless of where you have the cursor! Then you have to adjust the position manually so make sure you keep that other session open to know where they should be. Even dragging the MIDI file in manually doesn't seem to place it where you think it will be!

So the possibility for making an error by having to cut'n'paste between projects and cross-reference is high as is the surprising inconvenience of something other DAWs barely blink about doing. Cubase let me Import it straight into a completely different existing project with tempo, time signature and MIDI tracks all in the correct place.

In the end I have a workaround but I was expecting it to be less complicated!

W.


----------

